# emulsifying wax flakes vs. polawax?



## craftygirl (Nov 25, 2011)

Is there a difference? the flakes seem to be generic and therefore cheaper. Does it make a difference?


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 26, 2011)

I have only ever used Polawax so I personally can't say for sure, but I know of other lotionmakers who have used both and who say that they have experienced a difference with the ability of their emulsions to stay intact. They say that their lotions made with Polawax are less likely to separate as compared to generic e-wax. Like I said, I have nothing to compare Polawax to because that is all I've ever used, but for what it's worth, my lotions have never experienced separation.

Hopefully those who have used both will chime in soon.


IrishLass


----------



## Moonblossom (Nov 26, 2011)

I've only used E-wax and I have had no separation but I also have only made a few batches of lotion.


----------



## Healinya (Nov 27, 2011)

Ewax flakes versus Polawax.... Kinda like the difference between 'cola' and Pepsi..

Polawax is ewax, just trademarked... If u buy from multpile suppliers, u may notice subtle differences in thru ewax, where polawax wont. If u sell, that may not be a good thing. But for personal practice, I think u will be happy with either.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 28, 2011)

I have had problems using generic ewax in my formula. They are not all the same. I'm sticking with Polawax for consistent results.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2011)

I've only used ewax but have heard the same above. if you want consistent results you'll have to buy the name brand. if you are just making it for yourself, I don't think it matters.

ewax has never separated in a lotion that I've made but I tend to go high on the wax because I use a preservative that loves to make things separate!


----------



## MychelleC (Dec 2, 2011)

I use Emuslifying Wax NF with a INCI of Polysorbate 60 (and) Cetearyl Alcohol and Polawax.  My emulsions are identical in texture, feel, stability, behavior (during process and after).  There are many types of E-Wax out there, but the NF variety with this INCI has never failed me, and I prefer it to Polawax both due to price and not using a product with "proprietary" ingredinets.  I wan to know what's in it, that's the point of making it myself!


----------

